# P_51 Old Crow Norway



## sunny91 (Oct 4, 2007)

Good flyby, also the sound..

Sunny


----------



## Erich (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks sunny the pilot had fun rippin it up !


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 4, 2007)

I thought Old Crow was a P-51B.


----------



## Erich (Oct 4, 2007)

B and later in Olive Drab a D model then the camo removed and the sucka was aluminum silver D. Bud Anderson would be proud and no doubt has seen this and the silver one fly like a bandit


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 5, 2007)

More and more... you spoil us Sunny!


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Oct 8, 2007)

Great Video, sunny. The Mustang's a beautiful plane. 
Loved watching it fly.


----------

